# iPad and GPS



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Thinking about getting the new iPad, but have a question. I notice the wi-fi only version doesn't have GPS. If I were to go for the 4G version with GPS, could I use it for GPS like uses, such as turn by turn directions, without it freaking out because it doesn't have a data signal from Verizon or AT&T (I wouldn't pay for data)?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Yes. As long as you purchase a GPS app with all the maps available for offline viewing. It's a big initial download over wifi but no other downloads expect for traffic updates, if you so desire.

Kevin


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> Yes. As long as you purchase a GPS app with all the maps available for offline viewing. It's a big initial download over wifi but no other downloads expect for traffic updates, if you so desire.
> 
> Kevin


And it wouldn't work with just the regular, wi-fi version?
What is a good app? I use Google Maps and Navigation on my Android phone, but I don't imagine that's available for Apple? lol


----------



## matthpd195 (Jun 23, 2004)

I use Navigon USA. It's not free, but the best I've found for turn by turn nav. 

You can selective download the states you need to save space if you need to. 

Requires no data after the download.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe I am not understanding your question, but I don't see how you can use the iPad for nav. without cell service, except under very limited circumstances. And for cell service you will need to sub, hence $$.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Maybe I am not understanding your question, but I don't see how you can use the iPad for nav. without cell service, except under very limited circumstances. And for cell service you will need to sub, hence $$.


How do regular GPS units work without cell service?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> How do regular GPS units work without cell service?


They have GPS receivers built in them, a computer, and a program to calculate the codes sent by the satellites, triangulate them to resolve your location, and display/plot that location on a map in real time.

Cell phones would be using the same satellites, not the cell towers or cell service. It would not be accurate enough, assuming you could even receive signals from 5 to 12 towers at once.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> They have GPS receivers built in them, a computer, and a program to calculate the codes sent by the satellites, triangulate them to resolve your location, and display/plot that location on a map in real time.
> 
> Cell phones would be using the same satellites, not the cell towers or cell service. It would not be accurate enough, assuming you could even receive signals from 5 to 12 towers at once.


On descriptions for phones and tablets, I usually see GPS. Is this not the same thing?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lots of things have GPS built in, car radios, I-stuff, cell phones, stand alone GPS units, laptop computer programs. If anyone is lost in this day and age, they want to be lost.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Lots of things have GPS built in, car radios, I-stuff, cell phones, stand alone GPS units, laptop computer programs. If anyone is lost in this day and age, they want to be lost.


So why is a phone different than stand alone GPS units, and other things? What am I missing? Is this just a limitation imposed by the cell carriers?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> So why is a phone different than stand alone GPS units, and other things? What am I missing? Is this just a limitation imposed by the cell carriers?


Its not different. Im not understanding what limitation you are referring to...Once you download the app and the maps (and the maps are HUGE files), the cell phone should perform GPS functions just like a stand-alone unit. So should the i-stuff.

Im sure Apple has something is their stuff to extract money from you for it. Most GPS units come complete with maps, but still require a quarterly expense to keep the maps updated...or just dont update it, and it might miss a new road, but should still work ok.

The phone apps might be more aimed at walking than driving, Ive never used a GPS app on a cell phone.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Laxguy said it wouldn't work without cell service/signal. I want to download a GPS/Navigation over wi-fi at home, and then use it on the iPad without cell service. Is that possible?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Laxguy said it wouldn't work without cell service/signal. I want to download a GPS/Navigation over wi-fi at home, and then use it on the iPad without cell service. Is that possible?


Dont know. If is doesnt, then its because Apple wrote the app to require a cell subscription to use it. I have no idea why they would cripple it like that, since GPS has nothing to do with cell service at all. Now there are phone apps that DO use a general location from cell towers to give you suggestions of destinations near you, etc, but that isnt GPS. GPS is from government satellites orbiting the earth, each sending out an ID and time code. By calculating the difference in time each signal reaches the receiver(s), the app can tell exactly where you are, and at what elevation, down to about 3 feet.

http://reviewunit.com/3-best-free-ipad-and-iphone-gps-apps/

As the name reflects, this is a free GPS app on iTunes Store. The best feature about this iPad / iPhone app is the fact that it is so very easy to use. It lets you tag locations on your way which is like marking your way back to destination.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I see TomTom has a GPS app for Ipad now, so I would say, if you have a way to get the data onto the Ipad without a cell subscription, you dont need one to use them.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure about the i-pad but some cell phones(mostly older ones from several years ago) are advertised as having GPS but really are only a-GPS capable. a-GPS(assisted GPS) gets it's data (map data and GPS coords.) from the cell towers, not the GPS satellites and requires an active account from a cell carrier. Now days, most smartphones (Android, iphone, etc.) not only have a-GPS but also include an actual GPS receiver. You can use a-GPS, GPS or a combination of both. In order to use your smartphone as a GPS device you will need a way to get the map data. Either by an active cell account or already present on your device. It is possible (but probably not a reality) via wifi but you will need a constant connection to many wifi APs on your route.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It most likely will work without cell service but not be very accurate at all. For instance the wi-fi only iPads do have a form of GPS location where they bounce signals off of known wi-fi locations to try to triangulate your position. This is not accurate at all though. My first iPad, when the iPad 1 first came out, was a wi-fi only one. Sitting in my living room I had it pinpoint my location so it did it's wifi triangulation thing and thought I was a good 10 miles from where I actually was. Once I got an iPad with 3G it was not only able to pinpoint my house on the map as being the spot where I was but the pin on my house was actually on the side of the house where I was sitting.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I see TomTom has a GPS app for Ipad now, so I would say, if you have a way to get the data onto the Ipad without a cell subscription, you dont need one to use them.


The maps are installed on the iPad when you install the app. The cell service is used only to pinpoint your location. Without some way for the iPad to tell where you are, whether that be wifi triangulation or cell service, the app is useless regardless of what maps you install on it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If its using cell towers to pinpoint your app, its not a true GPS, since G stands for Global, and the S stands for satellite  There are no cell towers in a lot of places. Apparently the iPAD doesnt have a true GPS satellite receiver built in, so I guess you would have to plug in an external one? Saw some in the $200 range for sale online.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> If its using cell towers to pinpoint your app, its not a true GPS, since G stands for Global, and the S stands for satellite  There are no cell towers in a lot of places. Apparently the iPAD doesnt have a true GPS satellite receiver built in, so I guess you would have to plug in an external one? Saw some in the $200 range for sale online.


It's not using cell towers to find your location, the 3G models have true GPS. The wifi only ones use known wifi locations, sometimes cell towers, to find your location.

Maybe this will be of some help:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4995


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I see, so it switches when you are inside out of the range of a GPS, so I guess if you were outside in your car, then it would be pretty accurate. But I think the question Kevin had was would it work in GPS mode without a cell subscription.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I see, so it switches when you are inside out of the range of a GPS, so I guess if you were outside in your car, then it would be pretty accurate. But I think the question Kevin had was would it work in GPS mode without a cell subscription.


Exactly. And if it would/does work, will it keep hounding me that it doesn't have cell service?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh, I see in the small print at the bottom:



> iOS devices without a cellular connection only use Wi-Fi for Location Services (if a Wi-Fi network is available).


So they disable the GPS if you dont pay for cell service. That sucks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Exactly. And if it would/does work, will it keep hounding me that it doesn't have cell service?


You definitely won't be hounded about not having cell service, that I can attest to. As far as a navigation app working without cell service based on that URL I'd say yes because that app should be accessing "Location Services" on the device to get your current location. Without cell service though, and this was what I brought up earlier, it will not be anywhere near accurate. You'd really be better off going with an iPad that has 3G/4G and getting the cell service. It's a month by month thing and a month is as low as $15, if you go with AT&T. You can pay for a month and not have it renew after that. Sort of a pay as you use it thing.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Oh, I see in the small print at the bottom:
> 
> So they disable the GPS if you dont pay for cell service. That sucks.


So even though the cell version has built in GPS, none of the GPS features will work without a subscription to Verizon or AT&T?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> So even though the cell version has built in GPS, none of the GPS features will work without a subscription to Verizon or AT&T?


Not true GPS, no.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> If its using cell towers to pinpoint your app, its not a true GPS, since G stands for Global, and the *S stands for satellite*  There are no cell towers in a lot of places. Apparently the iPAD doesnt have a true GPS satellite receiver built in, so I guess you would have to plug in an external one? Saw some in the $200 range for sale online.


Not true. That's your interpretation is plain wrong.

The Global Positioning System (GPS)

No need to misinterpret well known facts - here is *Assisted GPS* info what you can find in most of cell phones, tablets, etc.

Very limited number of these devices has true GPS, ie GPS receiver. I could manually add using manufactured add-on gadget or make small box what will communicate thru serial port with any PC-like box with dedicated processing program/process.

And remember - without clear sky view your [real] GPS will not work !


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, so it HAS the satellite receiver built in, you just cant USE it without a cell phone subscription...which is just plain stupid.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, so it HAS the satellite receiver built in, you just cant USE it without a cell phone subscription...which is just plain stupid.


OMG ! Well, if you not reading from Wiki these URL ...

Plain answer: NO, no GPS RECEIVER there; and again, you are wrong. Take your time, don't rush to post. Read.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

So I ask if it has real GPS receiver and you say I am wrong, so I take your word and say its doesnt and you say I am wrong. Perhaps I just keep using my Tom Tom and Garmin, and not care. I was reading the info in RunnerFL's link from Apple. Personally, I would not leave an Ipad in my vehicle as a GPS anyway. It would just get stolen. No one wants to bother stealing my old Tom Tom. And I dont drive inside buildings, so no problem on seeing the satellites.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, so it HAS the satellite receiver built in, you just cant USE it without a cell phone subscription...which is just plain stupid.


Poking around a bit on the Apple related forums the consensus seems to be the GPS will work without a cell plan as long as the device can receive the satellite signals. In my experience, satellite signal acquisition is kinda slow.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> OMG ! Well, if you not reading from Wiki these URL ...
> 
> Plain answer: NO, no GPS RECEIVER there; and again, you are wrong. Take your time, don't rush to post. Read.


There IS a true GPS receiver in an iPad. Perhaps YOU should take your time and read before you rush to post.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

bleggett29 said:


> Not sure about the i-pad but some cell phones(mostly older ones from several years ago) are advertised as having GPS but really are only a-GPS capable. a-GPS(assisted GPS) gets it's data (map data and GPS coords.) from the cell towers, not the GPS satellites and requires an active account from a cell carrier. Now days, most smartphones (Android, iphone, etc.) not only have a-GPS but also include an actual GPS receiver.


Incorrect. a-GPS is Assisted GPS. It uses GPS plus other signals (cell and/or wifi) to increase the triangulation speed. More nonwiki info here.

The Wifi iPad curiously omits the GPS module entirely. Why? Just weird. My Wifi Xoom has one.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> The Wifi iPad curiously omits the GPS module entirely. Why? Just weird. My Wifi Xoom has one.


Think I read once that the GPS receiver is part of the cellular chip apple uses.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Think I read once that the GPS receiver is part of the cellular chip apple uses.


Correct, at least for the iPad2. They use a Qualcomm MDM6600.

Information week's teardown of the iPad2 showing the chip:
http://www.informationweek.com/news/galleries/personal-tech/tablets/229300841?pgno=11

Wikipedia page with MDM6600 info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Gobi

MDM6600™:
Multi-mode modem
HSPA+ with data rates of up to 14.4 Mbit/s
CDMA2000® 1xEV-DO Rev. A/Rev. B support
GPS functionality, including support for Assisted GPS

In the iPad 1 it was a separate chip.

iPad 1 uses a Broadcomm BCM4750:
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-3G-Teardown/2374/2

Info on the Broadcomm BCM4750:
http://www.broadcom.com/products/GPS/GPS-Silicon-Solutions/BCM4750

So yes, both the iPad and iPad 2 3G models DO contain a GPS receiver.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Oh, I see in the small print at the bottom:
> 
> So they disable the GPS if you dont pay for cell service. That sucks.


No they do not.



kevinturcotte said:


> Laxguy said it wouldn't work without cell service/signal. I want to download a GPS/Navigation over wi-fi at home, and then use it on the iPad without cell service. Is that possible?


You will be all set. Just download the maps at home and you will be good to go.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> Laxguy said it wouldn't work without cell service/signal. I want to download a GPS/Navigation over wi-fi at home, and then use it on the iPad without cell service. Is that possible?


No, it will not work unless you have the "3G/4G" ipad version. If you have the 3G/4G version it has a dedicated GPS chip part of the 3G/4G chip. Otherwise you will get a message saying "GPS NOT FOUND."

IF you have the 3G/4G version you DO NOT need cellular data just as you don't need it with a Tom Tom or whatever device. My ipad has DATA off and WIFI off and no SIM card and the GPS works better than the one in my car. The WIFI only version of the iPad will not work since it has no GPS chip.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> Incorrect. a-GPS is Assisted GPS. It uses GPS plus other signals (cell and/or wifi) to increase the triangulation speed. More nonwiki info here.
> 
> The Wifi iPad curiously omits the GPS module entirely. Why? Just weird. My Wifi Xoom has one.


 Been driving all around FL recently with a 3G iPad with wi-fi turned off and cellular data turned off and no SIM and the GPS was accurate down to 20 feet. It even showed me at the front of the hotel vs. the back.

The iPad GPS is built into the cellular radio chip but operates independently (obvious by the fact that when the Cell data and WI-FI features are disabled it works perfectly fine).

From the article you linked:

_*Caveat #1: aGPS configurations*

This story of aGPS so far seems fairly reasonable and straightforward, but alas it is not. See *aGPS is not some monolithic, written-in-stone-standard*. In fact, Qualcomm, who makes the most popular aGPS chips (called GPSOne) has four different possible configurations for aGPS. How aGPS is actually implemented on the device appears to be up to the device OEM/cellular carriers.

These four options are:

*Standalone - Your handset has no connection to the network, and uses only the GPS satellite signals it can currently receive to try and establish a location.*
MS Based - Your handset is connected to the network, and uses the GPS signals + a location signal from the network.
MS Assisted - Your handset is connected to the network, uses GPS signals + a location signal then relays its 'fix' to the server, which then uses the signal strength from your phone to the network towers to further plot your position. You can still maintain voice communication in this scenario, but not 'Internet/Network service' ie Web Browser, IM, streaming TV etc..
MS Assisted/Hybrid - Same as above, but network functionality remains. Normally only in areas with exceptional coverage.

*Standalone mode is important. This means you do not need the carrier network at all to use GPS and usually you can install any GPS mapping software to boot.* _


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> OMG ! Well, if you not reading from Wiki these URL ...
> 
> Plain answer: NO, no GPS RECEIVER there; and again, you are wrong. Take your time, don't rush to post. Read.


 You are 1000% wrong (unless you are referring to the WIFI version). If it has no GPS how do I get turn-by-turn directions using Navigon and Tom-Tom apps with wi-fi and cellular data turned off and no sim card? The GPS is part of the cell-data chip but fully independent of it for use. It even worked where there was no cellular service available.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I do believe he's referring to the Wifi version.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> I do believe he's referring to the Wifi version.


Considering we've been talking about the 3G version the whole time I doubt that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GPS normally using L-band for obtain signals from satellites. Have of you seen what size of L-Band antenna in real GPS receiver, I mean smallest size? I have first hands knowledge about cell phones a few years ago, that time it was only aGPS. If you tell me what chip inside and show me it covered by metal can I would say you with 100% confidence - it will not receive signals from GPS sat. Sorry, law of physics still working for your wonder bra, ummm iPad.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> GPS normally using L-band for obtain signals from satellites. Have of you seen what size of L-Band antenna in real GPS receiver, I mean smallest size? I have first hands knowledge about cell phones a few years ago, that time it was only aGPS. If you tell me what chip inside and show me it covered by metal can I would say you with 100% confidence - it will not receive signals from GPS sat. Sorry, law of physics still working for your wonder bra, ummm iPad.


 I have no idea wtf you are talking about but what I can tell you is the 3G/4G version of the iPad has a true working GPS/aGPS in it. The WI-FI version does not. I tell you that from hands-on working and driving experience with Wi-Fi & cellular data turned O-F-F and no SIM installed.

Just to add, what you need is an app that will store the maps locally on the iPad like Navigon (which I use), Tom Tom and a number of others. If you just use the included MAPS app it needs to download local maps as you travel and that cannot be done without wi-fi or cellular data however you can "pre-download" your trip to pre-load the maps and then even the MAPS app will work.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> GPS normally using L-band for obtain signals from satellites. Have of you seen what size of L-Band antenna in real GPS receiver, I mean smallest size? I have first hands knowledge about cell phones a few years ago, that time it was only aGPS. If you tell me what chip inside and show me it covered by metal can I would say you with 100% confidence - it will not receive signals from GPS sat. Sorry, law of physics still working for your wonder bra, ummm iPad.


I put links to a tear down above, if you bothered to read before you once again assumed you'd know that. Just because the antenna may or may not be the size of others you've seen doesn't mean there's no GPS receiver in the device. You've been proven wrong, just accept it and move on.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin-

It looks like my original supposition is wrong based on one guy's recent experience and testing. That's good news, and a pleasant surprise. 
Sorry there's so much other chaff to sift through, but, hey, it's almost like usenet at times....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TBlazer07 said:


> I have no idea wtf you are talking about but what I can tell you is the 3G/4G version of the iPad has a true working GPS/aGPS in it. The WI-FI version does not. I tell you that from hands-on working and driving experience with Wi-Fi & cellular data turned O-F-F and no SIM installed.
> 
> Just to add, what you need is an app that will store the maps locally on the iPad like Navigon (which I use), Tom Tom and a number of others. If you just use the included MAPS app it needs to download local maps as you travel and that cannot be done without wi-fi or cellular data however you can "pre-download" your trip to pre-load the maps and then even the MAPS app will work.


We came from different platforms - you are from user side, I'm from from HW.
While you, like ppl using Kindle 1& 2 "_the Kindle doesn't have GPS. version 1 & 2 Kindle were able to do a "ghetto" gps-like trick with cell triangulation_", manipulating technical jargon watching on-screen messages,for me it's like reading tea leaf.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Kindle??? :scratchin

:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> We came from different platforms - you are from user side, I'm from from HW.
> While you, like ppl using Kindle 1& 2 "_the Kindle doesn't have GPS. version 1 & 2 Kindle were able to do a "ghetto" gps-like trick with cell triangulation_", manipulating technical jargon watching on-screen messages,for me it's like reading tea leaf.


In case you hadn't noticed we're talking about the iPad, NOT the kindle.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> We came from different platforms - you are from user side, I'm from from HW.
> While you, like ppl using Kindle 1& 2 "_the Kindle doesn't have GPS. version 1 & 2 Kindle were able to do a "ghetto" gps-like trick with cell triangulation_", manipulating technical jargon watching on-screen messages,for me it's like reading tea leaf.


 I don't care if you came from the Amtrak platform at NY Penn Station, you are simply wrong. I don't give a hoot about the Kindle, we're talking about the iPad and the GPS I use almost daily (well, until I sold it 2 weeks ago, now I use the REAL GPS in my Android Galaxy Nexus).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good for a driver do not know what is an engine inside of his good running car and why it's running. But when it come to stuck in a middle nowhere, ppl realized - knowledge is power. 
Be happy with your device and don't bother to know what is inside. It would take to professionals to understand how it is works.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Good for a driver do not know what is an engine inside of his good running car and why it's running. But when it come to stuck in a middle nowhere, ppl realized - knowledge is power.
> Be happy with your device and don't bother to know what is inside. It would take to professionals to understand how it is works.


We know what's inside the iPad and it's been proven in this thread, you just choose to ignore the facts. You're the one who needs to gain some knowledge.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's make it easy, guys:
1. If it's a WIFI ONLY IPAD, NO GPS.
2. If it's a 3G/4G IPAD, YES GPS.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Good for a driver do not know what is an engine inside of his good running car and why it's running. But when it come to stuck in a middle nowhere, ppl realized - knowledge is power.
> Be happy with your device and don't bother to know what is inside. It would take to professionals to understand how it is works.


OK, my last try. Please explain this. This is my cell phone since I don't have my iPad at this time but since it's smaller according to your theory it can't have a "real" GPS.

#1 Photo) SIM card removed and phone (GSM Samsung Galaxy Nexus) is in AIRPLANE MODE which turns off DATA, BLUETOOTH, WIFI as you can see on the screen.

#2 Photo) Back of phone showing SIM card removed.

#3 Photo) "Little airplane" still on top, no wi-fi or any outside carrier signal

#4 Photo) Photo of the screen showing 10 sats in view, 7 in use and 30' accuracy (which varies between 9-35 feet).

#5 Photo) Screen print of Navigon app showing my current location obtaining from the GPS with no WIFI or CELL TOWERS available since it has all been disabled and the SIM card removed.

Are you still going to tell me these devices don't have "real" GPS chips in them that won't work without wi-fi or cell tower triangulation?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then your *phone *has real GPS receiver. I'll check with FixIt if they did tear-down the model...


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Then your *phone *has real GPS receiver. I'll check with FixIt if they did tear-down the model...


The iPhone, iPad (3G/LTE), and Galaxy Nexus *all* have GPS recievers that are further improved by the "A" (assisted portion). I know this because I have owned them all.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> Let's make it easy, guys:
> 1. If it's a WIFI ONLY IPAD, NO GPS.
> 2. If it's a 3G/4G IPAD, YES GPS.


Heh, most of us got that some time ago. Then it was whether or not the 3G/4S could operate effectively without a data subscription. Answer is yes. Now, just how well it does may be open to interpretation. May.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Then your *phone *has real GPS receiver.


And so do the iPads with 3G.



P Smith said:


> I'll check with FixIt if they did tear-down the model...


Why is it you'll believe the tear down you find but not one someone else provides? Teardowns for the iPad and iPad 2 were provided previously proving they have a true GPS receiver and you won't believe those.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Let's make it easy, guys:
> 1. If it's a WIFI ONLY IPAD, NO GPS.
> 2. If it's a 3G/4G IPAD, YES GPS.


That's about as easy at it gets.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Then your *phone *has real GPS receiver. I'll check with FixIt if they did tear-down the model...


 Talking to you is like talking to my son-in-law. As I stated 3 times before *I did the IDENTICAL TESTS on my 3G iPad 2 with the identical results*. I drove around FL for a week using the iPad GPS with Wi-Fi, BT, DATA off in order to conserve battery and I had no SIM because I wan't subscribed to the service.

Holey cow! You're going to drive me to drink (and I never have had a drink in my life)!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> Let's make it easy, guys:
> 1. If it's a WIFI ONLY IPAD, NO GPS.
> 2. If it's a 3G/4G IPAD, YES GPS.





RunnerFL said:


> That's about as easy at it gets.


Except for 1 person here. Must be a language barrier.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I confused get this thread reading.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Heh, most of us got that some time ago. Then it was whether or not the 3G/4S could operate effectively without a data subscription. Answer is yes. Now, just how well it does may be open to interpretation. May.


 For me it locked within seconds and worked flawlessly (except when I was parked under some co-co-nut trees).  Actually, my experience was that it was more sensitive then my Galaxy Nexus. The GNex would take a minute or so to get it's initial lock down in FL but back home it seems to be much faster.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> For me it locked within seconds and worked flawlessly (except when I was parked under some co-co-nut trees).  Actually, my experience was that it was more sensitive then my Galaxy Nexus. The GNex would take a minute or so to get it's initial lock down in FL but back home it seems to be much faster.


Learned something today, never realized the iPhones had a GPS receiver, thought they always relied on cell tower location. I have an inactive 3GS, that I replaced with a 4S, and it could not find my location indoors. I took it outside and it locked to within a couple of yards of where I was standing. Obviously no data, as the phone is inactive, it had to have relied on the the GPS sats. Thanks


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

davring said:


> Learned something today, never realized the iPhones had a GPS receiver, thought they always relied on cell tower location. I have an inactive 3GS, that I replaced with a 4S, and it could not find my location indoors. I took it outside and it locked to within a couple of yards of where I was standing. Obviously no data, as the phone is inactive, it had to have relied on the the GPS sats. Thanks


iPhones have had a GPS radio since the second version (iPhone 3G).


----------

